# Petco $1 Gallon sale



## scooter7728 (Sep 1, 2014)

Just wanted to throw it out there Petco is running there $1 a gallon sale for the next 2 weeks.


----------



## timmygreener (Aug 22, 2011)

Is this nation wide? Hope so!! Is it bad I act like its a holiday when this rolls around?


----------



## aratatatatus (Sep 17, 2014)

It is and it happens like every sox months.


----------



## scooter7728 (Sep 1, 2014)

Call your local store. i called the other day out of the blue and they told me it started today


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Yup, its nationwide! I just picked up a couple 20H tanks this morning and am going to convert them today hopefully (I'm making my own conversion kits).

John


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

Yup, just scored me one too


----------



## lock562 (Sep 13, 2014)

Gotta love them sales as if I dont have enough tanks haha.


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

Thank you for the heads up. Thought it might start next. Awesome, loving pay $1 per gallon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

You can always check your local ad just to be sure...

PETCO - Local Ad

Looks like this runs from the Sept 28th to the 11th of October.


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

The 11th also happens to be the first day of "reptile rally" (at my store at least). In case you did not know, reptile rally is 50% all reptiles and amphibians!

John


----------



## scooter7728 (Sep 1, 2014)

love those 29 gallon tanks think I might go get another one this week.


----------



## timmygreener (Aug 22, 2011)

Just picked up 3 - 40 breeders and picking up water I can cram into my car on the way home from work.


----------



## a hill (Aug 4, 2007)

This is still going on?

If so, time to stock up!

-Andrew


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## timmygreener (Aug 22, 2011)

....just got one more 40 breeder and five ten gallons.... And the sad part is the cashier remembered me and asked why I need so many. 

I said I don't now, but next pay day I will.


----------



## a hill (Aug 4, 2007)

Lmao... I'll likely get a dozen or so 10g tonight. Maybe some larger stuff too. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

timmygreener said:


> Just picked up 3 - 40 breeders and picking up water I can cram into my car on the way home from work.


Thats what I have done every time, except this one. I ran out of room

John


----------



## a hill (Aug 4, 2007)

Damn sportscars, another reason I need a pickup


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## timmygreener (Aug 22, 2011)

^ last year I stuffed my s2000 full of tanks, top down with a 55, a 40 and 2 29s


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

a hill said:


> Damn sportscars, another reason I need a pickup
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Bow down to the awesome carrying capacity of my F350! Mwahahaha....

John


----------



## Celtic Aaron (Jun 12, 2013)

Yeah, I would love to bring home a couple of 40s, but we just to not have that kind of room . Instead, we took home a 20H and a 29H . Thanks for letting us know about this sale!


----------



## a hill (Aug 4, 2007)

Too bad you're not in AZ. 

Accidentally stopped at petsmart not Petco today, they weren't happy. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

a hill said:


> Too bad you're not in AZ.
> 
> Accidentally stopped at petsmart not Petco today, they weren't happy.
> 
> ...


Did they match the price? 

John


----------



## a hill (Aug 4, 2007)

They said I needed a flier, I had a bunch of stuff from Home Depot so I left. 

I know over the past years it's been hit or miss. I know when I got the price matched zoomed tank they were a huge pain, but honored it. 

Basically, if I get a girl and flirt it always is. If I get a guy, it varies. 

-Andrew


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kdog420000 (Jan 11, 2014)

Got me some 20Hs!


----------



## a hill (Aug 4, 2007)

Got two 10g... Might go get a few 40s but probably just more tens, I love 10g aquariums. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

By far the best deal is the 40B. Converting them to verts makes the best bang for buck for thumbs and pums. Those things are ~$90 each normally!


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Actually they are $110-120. The 40B is definitely the best deal of the sale!

John


----------



## a hill (Aug 4, 2007)

Ooh 40 breeder verts? I could get behind that. Although in my case 20L may be better since I don't think my car can hold a 40...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

a hill said:


> Ooh 40 breeder verts? I could get behind that. Although in my case 20L may be better since I don't think my car can hold a 40...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



That's why you borrow a friends truck.


----------



## SDK (Aug 11, 2014)

Frogtofall said:


> That's why you borrow a friends truck.


Or for a $70 savings, strap it to your back, carry it home and mark "cardio" off of your to do list


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

My two 40b verts I bought with the gallon sale. Had to buy them, too good of a deal like yal said. Enjoy the height!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Otter (Aug 31, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up picked up a few tanks today.


----------



## zimmerj (Aug 20, 2014)

So it seems Petco is only selling Tetra aquariums under this deal, at least in my area. Apparently, they are made of tempered glass. From what I gather, it's not safe to drill tempered glass. Has anyone done it? I did order a diamond bit to drill my tanks for a bulkhead before I realized they're made from tempered glass...


----------



## timmygreener (Aug 22, 2011)

I cracked the top part of a terta tank from this past sale, it just hairline cracked, not shatter into a million pieces like tempered. But I did notice the very bottom pane had a tempered sticker do not drill. I believe everything but the bottom would be fine


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I would be surprised if the smaller tanks are tempered. I would imagine only the 55 and up are. Has anyone given them a phone call?


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

I have. Only the bottom is tempered. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmerj (Aug 20, 2014)

Frogtofall said:


> I would be surprised if the smaller tanks are tempered. I would imagine only the 55 and up are. Has anyone given them a phone call?


Actually, you could very well be right about that and it makes sense cuz obviously, more water volume = more weight. Only the 40 gallon I bought has a sticker on the bottom glass that says "tempered glass do not drill".


Mohlerbear said:


> I have. Only the bottom is tempered.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good to know, thank you!


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

I just picked up a 40b tonight to start planning the rack we are building. Asked the manager when the next sale started and told him we needed 19 more and his eyes got real wide in shock lol


----------



## Dendroflex (Oct 25, 2012)

I just bought a tetra 20G high and had no problem drilling a bulkhead hole on the side as well as drilling the top for a mistking nozzle.
You just have to drill slowly and not put too much pressure on the glass.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Dendroflex said:


> I just bought a tetra 20G high and had no problem drilling a bulkhead hole on the side as well as drilling the top for a mistking nozzle.
> You just have to drill slowly and not put too much pressure on the glass.


If you tried that on tempered glass, it would shatter no matter what.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Mohlerbear said:


> I have. Only the bottom is tempered.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


On all of their aquariums? I'm dubious...


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

I only asked about the 40 at the time. Sorry. I did just go to the website and find the number and called. I think I emailed them too. They'll get back to you, just reach out to them buddy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

It seems to me that they're $1/gal tanks are now Tetra brand instead of Aqueon... I'm kinda bummed... I went to pick out some 20s the other day and had to rummage through about 10 tanks just to find one that wasn't so half-ass siliconed. Even the ones I ended up getting weren't nearly as nice as the Aqueons I used to buy at the $1/gal sales...

-Christian Powell


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

SnakePaparazzi said:


> It seems to me that they're $1/gal tanks are now Tetra brand instead of Aqueon... I'm kinda bummed... I went to pick out some 20s the other day and had to rummage through about 10 tanks just to find one that wasn't so half-ass siliconed. Even the ones I ended up getting weren't nearly as nice as the Aqueons I used to buy at the $1/gal sales...
> 
> -Christian Powell
> 
> ...


I bought one with out looking closely and it was the worst silicone job I've ever seen. There were even chunks of cardboard that made it into the silicone seal  

I wish they stayed with aqueon....

John


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

Me too... Hopefully this doesn't come off the wrong way, but it seems like Tetra contracts with the Lighthouse for the Blind to cheaply build their rubbish aquariums...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scooter7728 (Sep 1, 2014)

right now you can print up a 10% off your total purchase thru petco with your petperks card. Petco.com | Pet Supplies, Pet Food, and Pet Products


----------



## Dendroflex (Oct 25, 2012)

the 20 G High tank I drilled was not tempered
but if it was you are right it would shatter.


----------



## Friggy_frogger (Aug 24, 2014)

could you mock up one for a ten gallon?


----------



## InvertaHerp (Mar 4, 2013)

I really wish I got to this, damn. Anyone know if Petsmart or Pet Supplies Plus will be doing anything like this?


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

InvertaHerp said:


> I really wish I got to this, damn. Anyone know if Petsmart or Pet Supplies Plus will be doing anything like this?


I don't think they do. As far as I know, petco is the only petstore that does a dollar gallon sale. Pestsmart does have some killer deals on exoterras though, during black Friday every year and around Christmas if I remember correctly.

John


----------



## zimmerj (Aug 20, 2014)

InvertaHerp said:


> I really wish I got to this, damn. Anyone know if Petsmart or Pet Supplies Plus will be doing anything like this?


Pet Supplies Plus just did it like a month or two ago. Not sure if it was just a one time thing or if they do it regularly.


----------



## Tincman (Jan 18, 2013)

For NY People or people near Chain Pet stores like Petland, IF you print the Dollar Sale ad form the Petco Website, Not only will ANy petland Discounts Pricematch it, but they also still offer the Aqueon Brand of Tanks. For me I just grab Tanks at my Local Petland around the corner whenever Petco runs the sale. Cant beat it, u get the sale price, the better tanks & possibly as in my case the other store is actually closer. Check your local Chain stores if Petco is not close & ask if they pricematch Petco during the sale. Worth a shot.


----------



## zimmerj (Aug 20, 2014)

The retail price on the 40 gal I picked up at Petco was $120. Makes me wonder if they take a hit just to move inventory or if they really mark them up that much. 66% off is a heck of a deal!


----------



## aratatatatus (Sep 17, 2014)

They really mark them up that much, because the wholesaler marks it up so they can make a profit pet co has to mark,it up,so they can make a pefit.

I used to work for a mainstream pet store, mark up is how they stay in business.


----------



## a hill (Aug 4, 2007)

Anyone know if it would be at all possible to have them price match this sale when it isn't going on?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

a hill said:


> Anyone know if it would be at all possible to have them price match this sale when it isn't going on?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm pretty sure they will not. As far as I know, only active promotional deals will be matched. Who knows though, it might be worth a shot. The worst they can do is say no.

John


----------



## a hill (Aug 4, 2007)

I am thinking you're right. 

Who knows. 

I'll try sometime in the future and reply. 

-Andrew


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Does anyone know if the bottom pane of the Tetra 29g is tempered? I have one and there is no label on the bottom.


----------



## Aldross (Dec 30, 2013)

They are and it should have had a sticker on it that stated that.


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Oh OK. Well I know that the $1/gallon sale starts on the 26 and ends on Jan 18 I believe. I had a flier for it but I must have threw it out in the trash


----------



## dravenxavier (Mar 12, 2008)

The initial fliers were wrong. We had to throw them all out. The sale starts on the 28th.


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

I just checked my Petco last night and yes, it does start on the 28th.

John


----------



## scooter7728 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sunday December 28 starts another 2 week dollar per gallon sale.


----------



## Aldross (Dec 30, 2013)

Same day as a Nabors show. It's almost like a sign.


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

It runs for a month this time right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scooter7728 (Sep 1, 2014)

have the flyer soemwhere around here no think til Jan 11 or 18th


----------



## MWAInverts (Oct 7, 2014)

Yes, I do believe my local flyer says 12/28 to 1/27 or something close to that.


----------



## Kdog420000 (Jan 11, 2014)

It probably varies by store and region. Contact you local store for sale details


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Kdog420000 said:


> It probably varies by store and region. Contact you local store for sale details


Actually it's consistent nationwide. The beginning and ending dates should be the same in all Petco locations. The flier I received said that it starts on the 28th and the end date is January 24th.

John


----------



## MWAInverts (Oct 7, 2014)

Yep, I just checked as well and it's 12/28-1/24


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Starts the 28th here ....


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Screw the 25th!....it's all about the 28th this year!


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

FroggyKnight said:


> I don't think they do. As far as I know, petco is the only petstore that does a dollar gallon sale. Pestsmart does have some killer deals on exoterras though, during black Friday every year and around Christmas if I remember correctly.
> 
> John


Little late with a reply, but actually petsmart did a 3 day $ per gal sale in Feb...
Http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...llon-sale.html#/forumsite/20539/topics/162826

There was also a report on Reddit in January of them price matching Petco, so it might at least be worth a phone call...
Petsmart will price match Petco's 1$ per gallon sale : Aquariums


----------



## ngeno626 (Nov 14, 2013)

time to buy some more grow outs -thanks for the update on this guys, I never seem to get the fliers (then again I don't really look so that's probably on me)


----------



## BrainBug (Aug 25, 2010)

5-10G tanks $50, 3-20G tanks $60, 1-40G breeder tank $40 = 1 compact car filled to the brim and $150 with $165 saved.

Look on the wife's face as I enter the living room over and over and over again with new tanks = priceless.


----------



## Aldross (Dec 30, 2013)

Your lucky Devin. My wife would only let me get one more. Granted i still have 2 left from the last sale. Gonna see if i can sneak a few more in before the sale ends though.


----------



## scooter7728 (Sep 1, 2014)

anyone know when the next one will be?


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

scooter7728 said:


> anyone know when the next one will be?



Prob April. I believe they are every 3-4 months


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Oh I forgot to post till now, but I got two 20L's and a 20h, still have the empty 40b from last time I got in on the sale, a 30 half done, an empty 55, and a 46bow, 40b and 75 that have been shutdown for awhile that need to be fired back up. At least 9 tanks empty, in construction, or ready for remodel.

...so lots to do


----------



## zimmerj (Aug 20, 2014)

Yeah, that should keep ya busy for a while haha. I have a 20h I bought during the last sale that I wanna build as a growout tank but I don't have any froglets so there's no rush there


----------



## MWAInverts (Oct 7, 2014)

Sale is back, Mar 29th to May 2nd! Got the flyer today when I went in to get dog food


----------



## Aldross (Dec 30, 2013)

Thats good news. I just got some kits from Dane that I have been waiting on this for.


----------



## scooter7728 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sale starts this Sunday Sept. 27th and runs for the week, if anyone is interested


----------



## h0pal0ngFr0ggY (Jul 27, 2015)

Anybody have a flier they can mail me? I don't have a Petco nearby but I do have a Petsmart and they may price match...


----------



## DerpyDartFrog (Sep 17, 2015)

scooter7728 said:


> Sale starts this Sunday Sept. 27th and runs for the week, if anyone is interested


Oh dang, right around pay day...My wife is gonna hate me


----------



## tth2010 (Aug 11, 2015)

scooter7728 said:


> Sale starts this Sunday Sept. 27th and runs for the week, if anyone is interested


Runs for the week? Actually it runs until November 7th according to their website!


----------



## emallard25 (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks to your post, I picked up a 29 and two 20 talls today.


----------

